# Bowfishing org leader busted for illegal fish dumping!!!



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

www.bowfishusa.com/community/index.php? ... #msg163779

StarkVegas Mississippi


----------



## b_grover (Jun 2, 2006)

I read through the entire thread, which is rather unfortunate. I'm appalled that a sportsmen would dump fish, even nongame fish, in such a manner. I would cringe at a giant mound of 1,000 fish, even if they were smelt. After reading the thread I have found a silver lining........despite the fact, in my experience, Nodak members occasionally disagree, they do it in a sportsman(person)like manner, I hardly ever see unnecessary rivalry or anger out of spite. Many have "fun" barbs, but nothing what I saw in the link. 
I hope nothing like this happens in North Dakota. Especially by ND residents.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mo, unless I'm missing something, where does it say anything about a "bowfishing leader gets busted?" As a matter of fact...it doesn't say anything about anyone. They are looking for help because they DO NOT KNOW WHO DID IT.

I'll have to agree, though that is quite a nice pile of fish, they should have been disposed of properly. We never condone throwing harvested fish on the bank.

Next time, read it before you post it Mo :eyeroll:


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Ducky, its all over the Mississippi forums, Matt aka Garthumper admitted to doing it after it hit the papers

apparently one of the MS bfers in the fish killing /wasting event got miffy that part of his entry fee went to fish disposal--

the shame is some of those fish were alligator gar that are in decline due to over harvest


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well that is a shame.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.clarionledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?

http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/ ... 677302.htm

yram man fined for allegedly dumping fish killed in tournament
Associated Press

JACKSON, Miss. - A Byram man has been charged with violating waste disposal laws after authorities discovered a large pile of dead fish dumped not far from the site of a bow fishing tournament, officials said Wednesday.

The Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks said Matthew Martin, 29, was formally charged with the offense after its officers learned the fish had been dumped after the tournament on Lake Mary in Wilkinson County.

The agency said Martin was ordered to pay a $500 fine for illegally dumping the fish and $250 in restitution to the landowner for dirt work to bury the remains.

The fish, consisting of more than 1,000 non-game fish, including gar, carp, buffalo and drum, was found under the Buffalo Bridge on U.S. 61, the department said.

Gary Crum, a conservation officer with MDWFP, Martin was identified by a tournament participant who had seen a weekly newspaper article about the dead fish.

Crum said Martin, who was reportedly paid $175 to dispose of the fish, told officials that motorists were honking their horns at him, angered by the amount of slime blowing out from the bed of his truck. According to Martin's statement, he then decided to dump the fish over the bridge.


----------



## zoya111 (Feb 11, 2011)

I found many interesting stuffs

Busted Tees


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

zoya111 said:


> I found many interesting stuffs
> 
> Busted Tees


whats that smell in the air , smells like TROLL digs up a thread started by a carp hugger thats over 4 years old trying to stir up crap over something long gone with responibility claimed , apologises made and fines payed but wait you can buy a t-shirt :spam:


----------

